

Show HN: Google City Hash re-implemented in Go - zhenjl
https://github.com/zhenjl/cityhash.go

======
zhenjl
just ported cityhash's test program over to Go and passed!!

Type casting like this makes my brain hurt.

b = uint32(int64(b) * int64(c1) + int64(int8(v)))

